# Air Quality



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey there expats. I've been reading about HKG air quality. Sounds bad. Is it worst in the summer (July/aug?) and does it make a difference if one is living (possibly) on Lantau? I'd be bringing kiddies along who don't have asthma and I'd like to keep it that way.

yyzcanuck


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hello YYZ, I have been in Hong Kong for over four years. All in all the air quality is not great but I would guess it is close to New York city. Hong Kong is very compact so the air at times doesnt move as much and if your apartment is under the bus routes you will get a lot of smoke. On Lantau it is much open and less crowded but it is a distance from Hong Kong Island. JW


----------



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, JW! I'd be working on Lantau, so I likely wouldn't be heading into the city all that often. Would you say Lantau is about as good as the air quality will get there?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Air*



yyzcanuck said:


> Thanks, JW! I'd be working on Lantau, so I likely wouldn't be heading into the city all that often. Would you say Lantau is about as good as the air quality will get there?


 I would say it is the best that is near the city and I think you will be going to the city often but you wont die from the air cause you were walking around the city. many around here live right in the city and they are 80 years old walking all day. JW


----------



## yyzcanuck (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, JW. My concern is more for my children's health than my own. They are more susceptible to asthma and breathing problems than adults. I'll have to do some more digging to find out about this before I make a decision. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Try Tung Chung man. They are on Lantau island, there is a large very large outdoor pool and kid pool also a big heated indoor pool, gym, tennis courts, day care and playgrounds. JW


----------

